# Please Post Alternative Methods for Flea Control



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I found the first tick on Dexter! uke: No fleas yet.

I am doing some research about alternative methods for flea control. Has anyone had good results with the Brewers Yeast, Garlic Powder, or Apple Cider Vinegar as a preventive method for flea control?

We had a Cocker Spaniel years and years ago that we did use Brewers Yeast with Garlic Powder in her food. I cannot remember the recipe for the Brewers Yeast with Garlic Powder. This dog did not have fleas. 

We also used "Ten Mule Borax Soap" in the carpet. The fleas were so bad we had to use the light method and shallow container of water to catch the fleas in the beginning. 

I know for sure that "Ten Mule Borax Soap" (found at the grocery store) works to kill fleas in the carpet. We use a quart size canning jar, fill it with the dry soap, attached the lids to the jar and poke holes in the lid. Now sprinkle some of the soap LIGHTLY on the carpet.

I am going to sprinkle some of the soap when Dexter is not watching me, I will probably stay close to the edges of the carpet near the wall for now. 

Let the soap stay in the carpet until you vacuum again. Make sure you broom in the soap so you cannot see it on top of the carpet. Some of the soap will always be there when you vacuum and the soap will continue to kill the fleas. 

I just bought my Borax soap and I will be sprinkling it in the carpet soon. 

So, I am hoping the Borax soap will work this summer for controlling the fleas.

Does anyone have any other methods that have been used and worked?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Homemade Recipes*

Link for Alternative for Flea Control:

http://http://www.easyhomemaderecipes.com/flea-repellent


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I use food grade Diatomaceous Earth (DE) and can't say enough wonderful things about it. 
The only downsides are that it's dusty when you apply it (powdery like baby powder) and it can be drying to your skin. 
Here's a great website that tells all of the uses for it...it's awesome and totally natural..
http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/no_flea.html
I've also used 20 mule borax powder in the past and it does a great job but I've read that it's not safe for cats to ingest (licking it off of their feet) and so I switched to only DE.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're trying various Cedar Oil and Citrus Oil products around the outside of the dog yards this year. I can't find the exact link that Pam ordered the stuff from but the Cedar Oil is probably the same stuff as this.
http://southwesterncedaroil.com/MSCsolution.php

We're counting on the chickens to help this year too so I'm going to stop spraying poisons around the outside of the dog yards. I did find that if I kept a clear, treated area around the outside of the dog yards that we didn't get ticks and fleas in the yard.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Fleabusters is what we've used with good success.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie, 

The fleabusters, when I read it, sounds a lot like the Borax soap results.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Leslie,
> 
> The fleabusters, when I read it, sounds a lot like the Borax soap results.


Yes, that's what I thought, too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great thread! Thanks for starting it, Linda!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie, 

The fleabusters, when I read it, sounds a lot like the Borax soap results.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry about the last post...it was still waiting for me to finish typing it or to post it. 

I am trying the Cider Vinegar in drinking water. Dexter drinks from a quart size bottle, which last a few days. I added 1/4 t. of the cider vinegar to it, I will up the vinegar with the next water change and of course I will taste it first.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! I decided to sprinkle the Borax Soap very very lightly on the carpet today....it does not take much to work.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I came across these on Animal Wellness Magazine's website.. Great publication! Luckily, we don't have much of a flea problem here. I had a terrible time when I lived in FL with my Papillon. Always seemed that I could never get rid of fleas, ugh! I wish I came across this when I was living there. Let me know if any of this is successful as I plan to eventually move back..

http://animalwellnessmagazine.com/art/aV92_40.htm

http://animalwellnessmagazine.com/art/aV53_19.htm


----------

